# Paper Mache Costume head



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals, 

I'm making a costume head out of paper mache, the paper mache will be used as the base for a fur/foam head. I was wondering how many layers of paper mache i should do to make it strong enough, any idea?

thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out this site for answers to all your questions about papier mache:

http://www.stolloween.com/

Stolloween is also a member here on the Forum. If he doesn't see this thread, you can always send a PM.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Roxy, I was trying to avoid bothering Scott. Guess I'll bite the bullet and pm him hehe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure he won't mind - he is a kind and gracious man


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

lol I saw this right as I was about to post my hubbys paper mache head I am making him. I did 5 layers for the base to make sure it was strong enough


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

i did contact scott, he said he thinks about 10 layers would be good


----------

